# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Gravy MEGA THREAD

## ExtraSlow

Your home for all things gravy. Turkey gravy, beef gravy, whatever you got. 
Get cookin'

----------


## mr2mike

You're realming into 
@ZenOps
 territory with this start except no link behind a paywall.

----------


## killramos

You know club house packets are delicious right?

----------


## G-ZUS

White bag from costco

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Some gravies are better than others but I’ll never turn down gravy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You know club house packets are delicious right?



I accept all forms of gravy, even those "from a packet" kind. I too shall never turn down a gravy.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Just add flour, water and triple boil it in your meat juices

----------


## SJW

> You know club house packets are delicious right?



This is how we roll at my house. Who has time to make real gravy?

----------


## DonJuan

I understand gravy in most situations. For turkey gravy << cranberry sauce

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I understand gravy in most situations. For turkey gravy << cranberry sauce



What kind of weirdo would choose between those options? Jesus what a sad life.

----------


## G-ZUS

what all do you guys put gravy on?

----------


## DonJuan

> What kind of weirdo would choose between those options? Jesus what a sad life.



Dahmer used to mix gravy and cranberry sauce... probably

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not saying you need to mix on each forkful, but having both on your plate is the correct path.

----------


## ercchry

A gravy bordering on an au jus is idea for the white meat, then you can still add your cranberries but cranberry chutney > sauce

----------


## killramos

> what all do you guys put gravy on?



Mashed Potatoes

- - - Updated - - -




> What kind of weirdo would choose between those options? Jesus what a sad life.



This

----------


## ExtraSlow

This.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

That

----------


## Swank

Kfc

----------


## SJW

Cranberry sauce can fuck right off. That sour bullshit has no place in my house.

There. I said it.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Cranberry sauce can fuck right off. That sour bullshit has no place in my house.
> 
> There. I said it.



+1

----------


## suntan

I don't mind cranberry sauce, but it has to be homemade. The canned stuff is heinous.

----------


## kenny

Too lazy to make gravy these days, instead we just buy Popeyes "gravy" for our mashed potatoes. 

When we did make gravy from scratch we would dump a packet of instant french onion soup mix into it.  :Drool:

----------


## killramos

I also like Kraft Stovetop stuffing for what it’s worth.

----------


## DonJuan

> I don't mind cranberry sauce, but it has to be homemade. The canned stuff is heinous.



People who plop canned cranberry gelatin in a bowl and serve it are the worst.

----------


## SJW

> People who plop canned cranberry gelatin in a bowl and serve it are the worst.



I don't care where it comes from. If someone brings it to my house there will be hands thrown.

----------


## DonJuan

Cranberry sauced turkey and throwin' hands seems to go well together too.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Had a poutine for lunch. Gravy was decent but the sleepy regret is setting in...

----------


## Swank

> Had a poutine for lunch. Gravy was decent but the sleepy regret is setting in...



Have a beer and enjoy the best sleep ever.

----------


## asp integra

Mushroom Gravy > all other gravy.

Now, if we're talking 'sauce', it's Chalet Sauce all day long

----------


## Kloubek

You know, I was thinking just last week: "We need another MEGA thread. What topic is worthy of such?"

And be damned if you didn't figure it out, ExtraSlow. Gravy. It's all about the gravy.

In an effort to participate, I'll just mention that my sister-in-law wanted to handle the gravy-making duties during a Thanksgiving many years ago. She essentially just took the oil runoff from the turkey, added some salt and pepper, and that was her "famous gravy". Essentially, it was just oil which was about as pleasant as it sounds. I mean, at least thicken it up for Christ's sake.

Gravy. It's serious business.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You know, I was thinking just last week: "We need another MEGA thread. What topic is worthy of such?"
> 
> And be damned if you didn't figure it out, ExtraSlow. Gravy. It's all about the gravy.
> 
> Gravy. It's serious business.



I'm quoting this as a self-flex. Thanks 
@Kloubek
 bro!

----------

